
Ask HN: Alternative web UI for known sites ? - Ultramanoid
What are some third-party web interfaces you prefer to access content on services and sites on the web ? For instance, I much prefer hckrnews to the original Hacker News front page, or web.stagram on the rare occasion I check a feed over at Instagram. Back in the day there was a so-called flickriver site for Flickr. That kind of thing.
======
Ultramanoid
And by the way, text-only alternatives should be mandatory, honestly; such as
text.npr, lite.cnn, et al.

